# Polish washing machine



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Washing machine picked up quite a few scuffs during transport to new house. Only a washing machine at the end of the day but would like to take bad look off it to some degree as house is new and stands out a bit.

It's a white washing machine , black scuffs on it

Would megs plastx do the trick or is that just for clear plastic


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Bit T&G or white spirit, turpentine etc should remove them!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Autoglym Srp would do it.


----------

